# Remaining Siamese and BE Siamese



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

After the great plage of snuffels that swept threw the shed and infected a fox buck and all the mice i had from heather (darn that shed not not closing properly) I now have 3 that sound all clear, one more doe and buck borderline and one still squeaky buck. So heres pics from today of heathers loverly mice. Cant wait to breed my first babies out of these girls as i havent had the chance yet.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are gorgeous


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune! I'm glad that you have them on the mend though. Beautiful does =)


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree, very nice ! Siamese are growing on me daily


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, but i cant take any credit for them realy. Lost a few and went through 2 courses for antibiotics but it looks like things are on the up. If the 3 still sound good next week they will be moving into the other shed with the foxes.

I never thought much of siamese untill i got a pet type girl then i was hooked, these guys are not quite show quality yet (were in that little bit in the middle) but hopefully will get them show worthey.


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

So beautiful :love1 :love1

Are the BE siamese a colour point or geneticly a siamese?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i think in other countires they are called colour point baige. They are ch/ce and come from a siam x cream breeding.


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes we call that colour point beige here - one of my favorite kinds :mrgreen:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i like thre eyes but there points arnt as dark as the siamese parents.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I really like the shaded siamese; you call it color point? Is that something different or is it just a different terminology?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Here in the US c^e/c^h is generally called colorpoint biege


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah the black eyed ones are ce/ch where as the siamee parents are only ch/ch. They should have shading from butt uo there backs with is ont thing as well as type i got to work on. I thinking about rtying to breed on the side a typy black to u can use that to improve both at the same time rather then using one to do type then another to do points/shading. Got to try to get ahold of a cream.


----------

